# Cruze LS driver rearview mirror glass



## Xzchx (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello everyone, sorry if i put this topic in the wrong forum, I am new to this forum and did not know where to post this topic. I am an owner of a 2012 chevy cruze LS and had the glass of the driver rearview mirror scratched in a car wash. Consequently I called my dealership and they told me that there is no single glass for a non-heated mirror but that I have to change the whole thing (total cost 250+). How accurate is this? If not true, where can I change the glass in west LA

thanks


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

The car wash won't own up for it?! I once had a car wash break my rear view mirror, and they paid it when i brought them the quote..


----------



## Xzchx (Oct 31, 2012)

the carwash was a long time ago, and I just noticed that after 1 or 2 weeks as I normally dont drive under direct sunlight (when the scratch are reflected). Consequently, I dont think he would have admitted it was his fault


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

I think i may have a spare mirror kickin around. I will take a look tommorow seems kinda strange they dont stock the glass seperate as i have changed just the glass on lots of gm cars i have worked on in the past.


----------



## Xzchx (Oct 31, 2012)

I asked in 2 dealerships, and after looking my VIN they told me I had to change the whole thing.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I had this happen years ago on a Ford Escort and I took it to a glass shop. They cut a copy of the mirror out of a piece of regular flat mirror glass and stuck it on with some sort of glue. It worked perfectly and only cost a few bucks.


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

ok had the guy in parts pull it up and it appears you can get the glass seperate. based on rpo codes 
95215096 dp6, dwy
95215098 dwe, lhd


----------



## Xzchx (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you =D. Today I went to an autoshop and he requested that part. After inputing the VIN, they told him over the phone that i had to change the whole thing, so at the end the boss just ordered the part ( they even told him that the part does not exist) thanks everyone


----------



## Xzchx (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello everyone, I changed the mirror, but the mirror glass was kinda tinted compared to the stock one, even though the owner of the autoshop showed me the box of the glass and it was original. So now I have one side that is darker than the other one, is this normal?


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

It may be a heated/non heated mirror compared to your other one. Did you order it by the rpo codes in the glove box? Auto diming mirrors tend to have a darker bluish tinge but i dont think they are available in the cruze (although they should be)


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

That sucks to hear, but go to a local glass/windshield repair shop. A local shop replaced, actually - cut a new mirror to replace the broken one in my grandmas LeSabre a few years back. Cost, $30. Good luck!


----------



## Xzchx (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for everything. I went to the dealer, and the person did not how to answer, he said maybe because the glass is new. At the end got it genuine from GM and costing 25. Thanks, Problem solved


----------

